# Garmin Edge 520 syncing problem



## FlyingCyclist (19 Jul 2017)

Bought myself a new Garmin - Garmin Edge 520 - But I'm having problems with it not syncing segments in Strava.

What can I do?

I have tried unconnecting and reconnecting Garmin and Strava but it still doesn't work?


----------



## Specialeyes (19 Jul 2017)

Are you connecting to your computer via a cable? And if you are, is it the Garmin cable that came with the 520? I have about 5 micro usb cables knocking around near the computer, but if I use one that's not got all the pins connected (power only, I guess, rather than power + data) the Garmin completely resets and loses all activities, so there is nothing to sync. Terrible piece of design that I'd hope they would address with an update soon. So instead, I now just leave Bluetooth turned on and it's synched via my phone by the time I get indoors.


----------



## Aravis (19 Jul 2017)

This might be something else entirely, but my 520 wouldn't sync my ride to Strava tonight. As far as I can remember it always has before, so this could be a temporary problem. I uploaded manually in the end.


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Jul 2017)

I had a similar problem once and it was a temporary problem with Strava. Iirc I had to reload the ride.


----------



## Welsh wheels (19 Jul 2017)

I had some problems syncing an activity tonight as well. Maybe strava has a problem?


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Jul 2017)

When you say not syncing segments, do you mean live segments. If so, just to check that you are a Premium Strava member and you have the phone connected?


----------



## FlyingCyclist (20 Jul 2017)

I'm using it's own cable that came with the device and I'm only talking about the normal segments and not the live segments, yes I am a Premium member on Strava.

I've tried deleting the ride and manually uploading it again on Strava just now but the segments are still not showing

Link to ride


----------



## FlyingCyclist (20 Jul 2017)

Update:

I think I've found out why it's not syncing segments. I clicked on '_Don't see the segments you're looking for?_'

I then clicked on a few of the segments and here's what I found:

Your Activity seems to have taken the wrong direction or path near the start of the Segment.
Your Activity seems to have deviated from the Segment at 7%. We could not complete the match.
Your Activity seems to have deviated from the Segment at 38%. We could not complete the match.
Your Activity seems to have deviated from the Segment at 71%. We could not complete the match.

On the device it's set to GPS+GLONASS.

I've set it to GPS only. I'll see if it makes any difference

Update 2: Still doesn't work


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Oct 2017)

I have this exact problem with my 520 which coincided with a software update I did two weeks ago. I always found that the Bluetooth connection to my phone somehow got lost. Rebooting the garmin seems to work, although it’s nevertheless frustrating when it was all tickety boo beforehand. Might be worth contacting garmin to see if there is a bug in the software update or something.


----------



## Johnno260 (17 Oct 2017)

Mine got jammed and wouldn't upload rides, the issue turned out to be live track was jammed on.

I went into the Strava app, manually stopped live track in progress, and it uploaded the ride.

Also try and clear all your uploaded rides from the device.


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Oct 2017)

Johnno260 said:


> Mine got jammed and wouldn't upload rides, the issue turned out to be live track was jammed on.
> 
> I went into the Strava app, manually stopped live track in progress, and it uploaded the ride.
> 
> Also try and clear all your uploaded rides from the device.



Are you a strava premium member? Reason I ask is I don't appear to have this facility and I'm a free member.


----------



## Johnno260 (18 Oct 2017)

Chris Doyle said:


> Are you a strava premium member? Reason I ask is I don't appear to have this facility and I'm a free member.



ahh yes I'm a prem member, my missus was stressing about how would she know if something had happened to me while cycling, so I took the prem membership for the livetracking.

Have you cleared all uploaded rides from the device? the 520 has a small memory capacity so clearing old rides from the device can help with many issues.


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Oct 2017)

Johnno260 said:


> ahh yes I'm a prem member, my missus was stressing about how would she know if something had happened to me while cycling, so I took the prem membership for the livetracking.
> 
> Have you cleared all uploaded rides from the device? the 520 has a small memory capacity so clearing old rides from the device can help with many issues.



Ah so you use beacon then? I did have premium for 2 months trial when i got my garmin but sacked it off as it didn't seem that beneficial at the time for what I do. That said, I may rejoin for this purpose and also for the insurance side of thing as well as apparently this is included too so need to look into that a bit. Erm, yeah I cleared some but not all of the uploaded routes. Will give this a try........


----------



## Johnno260 (18 Oct 2017)

Yes it gives my other half a little peace of mind. 

Also keeps my daughter occupied as she likes looking at the map to see where I am. 

Prem members also get some small discounts at certain outlets now but nothing to get excited about.


----------



## Johnno260 (18 Oct 2017)

Also have you installed many of the apps to the device weather apps etc? These can cause issues due to low storage as well


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Oct 2017)

Johnno260 said:


> Also have you installed many of the apps to the device weather apps etc? These can cause issues due to low storage as well



No not installed any apps at all, but now cleared the routes so shall try it out tomorrow.....


----------

